# New gucci collection



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jun 2, 2005)

i loved the collection how about u?






























i love the black one


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice collection! The shoes also seem to look pretty practical. Sometimes some designed collections don't seem to be so practical. I've never owned any Gucci or any other high-end designed shoes.


----------



## envymi (Jun 2, 2005)

I love Gucci shoes...I have too many pairs of them...I'd get the ones you posted, but I'm not big on metallic shoes. I've got a few pairs, but I don't think I need or want anymore.


----------



## Geek (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kuwaitbutterfly* 

i loved the collection how about u?




























i love the black one




I like the PURPLE ones!


----------



## jamie18meng (Jun 2, 2005)

I would get the gold gucci sandals. but that's it.


----------



## Mina (Jun 2, 2005)

I love Gucci Shoes....including this one....:icon_love


----------



## K*O* (Jun 2, 2005)

OOOOOhhhh, Those heels are me !! NICE

Originally Posted by *kuwaitbutterfly* i loved the collection how about u?




























i love the black one


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm loving the black cloth ones!!! How cute are they!!!??!? :icon_love


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 7, 2005)

OOHHHHHlove gucci shoes.two years ago my husband came home out of nowhere with a pair of silver gucci,they were so sexy.Time for new shoes,yahhh


----------



## Liz (Jun 17, 2005)

gucci.com has stuff on sale right now if anyone is interested in buying their stuff!


----------



## lalopes (Dec 4, 2006)

awesome collection


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I reckon looking at this thread now would be the 2006/2007 collections LOL!


----------



## SoSexii (Dec 7, 2006)

_*I should email this site to my baby... hint hint clue clue baby...lol..he'll probably just delete it....T4P*_


----------



## msfashionista (Dec 20, 2006)

i love the pumps!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 30, 2006)

niceeeeeee


----------



## pinksoda (Jan 2, 2007)

hot!


----------



## la esperanza (Jan 11, 2007)

wooooooooow


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 11, 2007)

I Love Gucci!!!


----------



## mahawi (Jan 12, 2007)

coooooooooooool

thank you


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 14, 2007)

The links to longer work..


----------



## Momo (Jan 14, 2007)

i cant see em! oh no


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree I like the black one too.


----------



## NORA (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't see pics


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see pics



That's because the thread is over two years old. lol. The site that she hotlinked from probably doesn't have those pics up anymore.


----------

